# Problems with Sky Insurance :(



## erol20 (Jul 2, 2008)

to set the scene... :blahblah:

i was made redundant from my job as a cars sales executive in dec form a volvo dealership which lost its franchise, as u can imagine its not bin the best of xmas' but ive managed to get by. ive rang my internet service provider, mobile phone provider etc.. and they have all said that i can hold my payments until 20th jan which is when ill have money again. most have even said, 'do you need longer?'. 

on ringing Sky Insurance i have been told that my £96 approx payment (which has gone up from about £86, but i understand that this has to be done so i dnt mind) can be paid in 3x installments of £328 as a gd will gesture, which is kind, but if i dnt pay within 7 days i lose my cover completely, and the debt gets sent to a recovery firm who will persue a total amount of £954 in one go 

so...

pay £328 within 7days (which i cnt afford).

or

we'll cancel your insurance and u will hav to pay £954 and hav no cover... 

where do i stand guys? this seems like a lose/lose situation here, i can afford my normal payment on around the 20th jan but not the £328...

any advise would be massively appreciated and sorry for the long thread.

p.s i will add that previously i hav had no problems wot so ever with this company in the past and the guys who man the telephones are great.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

it won't be Sky's fault, it'll be the finance house they use i imagine

mook


----------



## Multics (Apr 27, 2008)

They use RBS Finsure don't they? Did you speak directly to Finsure or whichever organisation gave you the credit agreement?


----------



## erol20 (Jul 2, 2008)

they use close i think.. or sumthin like that.

ive spoken directly 2 them and the guy spoke down 2 me like i was a criminal and basically said that its there procedure and that they cant spread my payment out and that i would hav 2 pay them month in full


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Mate.

Assuming you have an annual policy (albeit spread by instalments) they can't cancel the policy AND charge you the full premium. Somewhere within your policy wording should be the charges for the policy being cancelled early. If you policy is renewing now or has just renewed they will want that first deposit on time as they cant be seen to providing cover without having been paid. 

Difficult I know. You could possibly offer to take the car off the road for a month (it would literally have to be on a drive or in a garage and there would be NO cover at all) until you have the funds? Might work.


----------



## erol20 (Jul 2, 2008)

the car is currently garages anyway. its not gonna b put back on the road till the weather picks up a lil. 

im gonna ring em in the morn with a fresh head cos sum of the stuff they hav said doesnt add up. theres no way they can legally cancel my policy and still demand the outstandin money. 

ill keep u posted


----------



## FCUH (Feb 6, 2008)

ive generally found close to be really understanding if you dont have the funds right away to the point where theyve cancelled my direct debit so I dont get charged for returned DDs. I know a lot of the other places dont do this


----------

